# Looking for a RDTA or RTA



## Bananaheadcase (29/12/17)

I'm looking for an rdta or rta, that's great on flavour and clouds. Obviously one that doesn't have the tendency to leak.. 

Single or dual coil, I've been looking at the Peerless rdta, seems like a good and affordable little job but would love the advice of you beautiful people. 

I love my RDA's but building ones collection never hurt anyone lol. 




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (29/12/17)

Bananaheadcase said:


> I'm looking for an rdta or rta, that's great on flavour and clouds. Obviously one that doesn't have the tendency to leak..
> 
> Single or dual coil, I've been looking at the Peerless rdta, seems like a good and affordable little job but would love the advice of you beautiful people.
> 
> ...


If I could choose any RTA at this moment to buy it would be the Pharaoh Mini. So while I don't have any experience with it, it really seems like a great tank. Check out this review here...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pharaoh-mini-by-rip-trippers-and-digiflavor.t45737/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/17)

For me I would suggest the Zeus RTA. After trying the original Pharaoh I doubt I will buy the second edition.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bananaheadcase (29/12/17)

Stosta said:


> If I could choose any RTA at this moment to buy it would be the Pharaoh Mini. So while I don't have any experience with it, it really seems like a great tank. Check out this review here...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pharaoh-mini-by-rip-trippers-and-digiflavor.t45737/


I've seen some good and bad reviews on this one  which makes me a bit hesitant. But also it is preference. Will have to see, thanks Stosta. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bananaheadcase (29/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> For me I would suggest the Zeus RTA. After trying the original Pharaoh I doubt I will buy the second edition.


Thanks Rob  I never had the experience of owning the 1st one but heard about it. 

How's the flavour on the Zeus? I've seen it around just never had the chance of looking at it. Also my lil pups name is Zeus lol so it may just fit in. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/17)

Bananaheadcase said:


> Thanks Rob  I never had the experience of owning the 1st one but heard about it.
> 
> How's the flavour on the Zeus? I've seen it around just never had the chance of looking at it. Also my lil pups name is Zeus lol so it may just fit in.



@Bananaheadcase it's a really good tank and if you ever had a leaky tank then you will love this one because it simply does not leak. The flavour for me is probably 8/10 which is pretty good. My mate (one of my converts) came to see me the other day because he was losing his mind with leaking tanks and he walked out with the Zeus and is as happy as can be with it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (29/12/17)

Zeus rta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bananaheadcase (29/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Bananaheadcase it's a really good tank and if you ever had a leaky tank then you will love this one because it simply does not leak. The flavour for me is probably 8/10 which is pretty good. My mate (one of my converts) came to see me the other day because he was losing his mind with leaking tanks and he walked out with the Zeus and is as happy as can be with it!


Oh yes the leaking tanks are the worst! I've had my fair share. I will definitely look into getting the Zeus RTA 8/10 flavour is good in my books. Thanks again 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bananaheadcase (29/12/17)

Seems like Zeus is the way to go.  Any other suggestions or is this just the best tank 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (29/12/17)

Bananaheadcase said:


> Seems like Zeus is the way to go.  Any other suggestions or is this just the best tank
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



hi @Bananaheadcase - love the forum name btw

ok I'm pro the Zeus, got mine on the 16th Dec and been using it solidly since then, so tomorrow will be 2 weeks and not a single leak, not a drop. I got it as I sometimes have really busy active days, jumping on and off trucks, in and out the hot car, driving around, all with my mod. So a tank which can/could leak during all this didnt suit me. Im happy with it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bananaheadcase (29/12/17)

@vicTor 

Sounds like the perfect tank. Thanks a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (29/12/17)

Hi @Bananaheadcase! Sounds like the Zeus RTA wins hands down here. If you do get it, I hope you are happy with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

